# Recherche d'un mot dans une page web "safari 4"



## todofirst (17 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai switché depuis 3 semaines, sous windows j'utilisais firefox et il y avait un fonction avec la barre de recherche google, la surbrillance des mots inscrits dans la fenêtre de recherche google.

Y a t'il l'équivalent sous safari ? Je crois que l'on ne peut pas installer cette barre google.

Pour rechercher un chiffre ou un mot rapidement, sur une longue page web, c'était bien pratique.

Merci, Laurent.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

cmd + f et tu tapes .


----------



## Fìx (17 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> cmd + f et tu tapes .



G-É-N-I-A-L!!! 

M'étais posé la question y'a longtemps et j'avais abandonné! ... Elle est un peu différente de celle dont "todofirst" fait référence... mais j'crois que j'préfère encore plus celle là! 

Merci!


----------



## todofirst (17 Avril 2009)

merci



Les applications "internet", on en parle dans "Internet et réseau", pas ici. On déménage !


----------

